
TinaCMS – Introducing Visual Open Authoring. Crowdsource Your Content - kstraut
https://tinacms.org/blog/introducing-visual-open-authoring
======
sgallant
If you're curious, checkout the Next.js 9.3 announcement to learn about the
"preview" feature used to give our static site, real-time editing:

[https://nextjs.org/blog/next-9-3](https://nextjs.org/blog/next-9-3)

